# My new Foil ... truly impressed!



## Wookiebiker (Sep 5, 2005)

I've coveted a Foil since it was first introduced ... however, the last time I needed to purchase a new road bike (crashed out in a race), nobody had one available at that time, so I ended up with a Cannondale CAAD10 (4). I liked the Cannondale a lot, though it always felt a little soft in the front and stiffer in the back. Handling was good, weight was good for the money and it was a good bike overall.

Recently I found a closeout 2013 Foil 40 for a great price and did the math ... sell my Cannondale, MTB and Powertap wheels and I could more or less offset the cost of most of the Foil (with a few added accessories). I'm still working on selling them, but financed the bike through 18 month 0% financing which once the items are sold and a couple more months of payment ... and it will be paid off.









The bike came in on Tuesday and I rode it into work on Wednesday for my commute (41 miles round trip). Even stock, I was pretty impressed with the bike. It felt solid both front and rear, accelerated quickly, was more comfortable than expected and handled very predictably.

My other add on's came in on Thursday with a new set of handle bars (I needed wider bars than the stock 42cm) and a set of Boyd Carbon Clinchers (44 mm). I also switched out the saddle to my trusted Specialized Romin 155 mm. I went with the 44 mm Boyd's due to their light weight (rims only 460 grams), medium depth and solid build (24f/28r spoke count). Overall, they dropped almost a pound from the stock Shimano wheels and give the bike a much livelier feel.

I took it out for a shakedown ride on Thursday to dial in the fit and another shorter easy ride to continue dialing in the fit on Friday. 

Today was my first "Big" test and ride on the bike ... 84 miles and 4600 feet of climbing on a team ride. 

The bike accelerated very well and climbed extremely well ... better than expected. Out of the saddle, it feels like all power is being put into forward motion, with little bottom bracket flex. Given how stiff the frame feels out of the saddle I was happy to see how well the bike handles bumps. I had heard that the Foil was a very stiff ride, almost too stiff ... I however found it to "Mute" small bumps and handle bigger bumps every bit, if not better than my Cannondale.

The bikes handling was neutral. Bombing down descents was predictable and solid. Nothing unexpected or quirky about it ... just straightforward cornering, easy counter steering and simply "Predictable". In reality, you can't ask much more out of a bike than to have it do what you want with no unexpected "Surprises".

One aspect of the bike I like a lot is that it's an "Aero" bike, but doesn't really look like it. The tube shapes do make a difference at speed, but under 20 mph it doesn't seem to do a lot. Once you start hitting speeds over 20 mph is where it can be felt. Pedaling at 24 mph required less effort than in the past, going down hill was faster (I've hit higher speeds and moved way up some KOM STRAVA segments going downhill on this bike) and it handles cross winds very well. It's a bike that seems to like going fast!

After 84 miles today ... I was tired, but not beat up. 

This is the first bike that I've owned (and I've owned more than a few) that not only met expectations, but exceeded them!

Bike set up:

2013 Foil 40 (size "M" 54 cm) with full Shimano 105 components
Thomson -17 degree/110 stem
FSA 46 cm ergo/wing handlebar
Stages 105 powermeter
Boyd 44 mm Carbon Clinchers
Specialized Romin Expert 155 mm saddle

Total weight (with pedals, bottle cage, computer mount and Garmin 500) ... 16.5 pounds


----------



## lostPixels (Jun 12, 2012)

The Foil is an amazing bike, you made a great choice! I too have found the ride to be much less harsh than what others have described it as. Somehow you still get an amazing climbing bike that feels very solid under intense efforts.


----------



## PBL450 (Apr 12, 2014)

Wookiebiker said:


> I've coveted a Foil since it was first introduced ... however, the last time I needed to purchase a new road bike (crashed out in a race), nobody had one available at that time, so I ended up with a Cannondale CAAD10 (4). I liked the Cannondale a lot, though it always felt a little soft in the front and stiffer in the back. Handling was good, weight was good for the money and it was a good bike overall.
> 
> Recently I found a closeout 2013 Foil 40 for a great price and did the math ... sell my Cannondale, MTB and Powertap wheels and I could more or less offset the cost of most of the Foil (with a few added accessories). I'm still working on selling them, but financed the bike through 18 month 0% financing which once the items are sold and a couple more months of payment ... and it will be paid off.
> 
> ...



Pardon the thread dredge Wookiebiker! I'm wondering how you like your Foil after spending some serious miles with it? I'm on a CAAD 8 and looking at lightly used '12 Foil 30. I appreciate your comments about the ride... Lots of reviews say the bike is painful for long distances.... Your CAAD 10 aluminum might be similar to my own transition/experience? Thanks, if you do happen on this thread!!! I really, really found your post helpful and detailed and incredibly well written. 

Im 6"2" 170lbs and have a short 32" inseam. I'm looking at 58.


----------



## Wookiebiker (Sep 5, 2005)

PBL450 said:


> Pardon the thread dredge Wookiebiker! I'm wondering how you like your Foil after spending some serious miles with it? I'm on a CAAD 8 and looking at lightly used '12 Foil 30. I appreciate your comments about the ride... Lots of reviews say the bike is painful for long distances.... Your CAAD 10 aluminum might be similar to my own transition/experience? Thanks, if you do happen on this thread!!! I really, really found your post helpful and detailed and incredibly well written.
> 
> Im 6"2" 170lbs and have a short 32" inseam. I'm looking at 58.



I now have around 2600 miles on the bike (winter sucks here, but I have 11,500 on my winter bike over 3 years  ).

With more miles on the bike, I can still honestly say that it's the best bike I've owned ... at least the frame/fork combo. I really like the 105 as well, but would still prefer SRAM Red, and once the SRAM electronic comes out, will give it serious consideration.

Overall ... the bike is great. I still find it very balanced from the front to rear, in the saddle and out. The ride is better than many like to give it credit for and comfort level is on par with my old CAAD 10. The bike feels light, accelerates quickly, climbs really well and is fast on the flats.

At this time, I look forward to every chance I can get to ride the bike.

As for size ... given the dimensions you state ... you might want to look at the 56 and see if they will swap out the seat post for a 0 degree post that comes with the smaller models. I'm 5'11" tall (32.5" inseam) and find the 54 to be perfect.

The best thing I can say about the bike is that given the opportunity ... I'd buy another one, which is something I haven't done before!


----------



## PBL450 (Apr 12, 2014)

Wookiebiker said:


> I now have around 2600 miles on the bike (winter sucks here, but I have 11,500 on my winter bike over 3 years  ).
> 
> With more miles on the bike, I can still honestly say that it's the best bike I've owned ... at least the frame/fork combo. I really like the 105 as well, but would still prefer SRAM Red, and once the SRAM electronic comes out, will give it serious consideration.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the reply!! 

Yeah, I'm worried about that size... Hopefully I can check it out soon, it's nothing but snow here...


----------



## PBL450 (Apr 12, 2014)

Just want to say thanks Wookie!! I joined the Scott family! Your feedback was an important part of the decision... I bought a Foil 30 out of someone's basement that was collecting dust. First ride today, it felt great!


----------



## Wookiebiker (Sep 5, 2005)

Looks like you were able to find a 56/58 cm with a zero degree post ... nice 

I was looking at the SRAM equipped Scott when I bought mine, but couldn't justify the extra couple hundred $$$ when there was little difference between Rival and 105. Have many happy miles on the new ride. :thumbsup:


----------



## PBL450 (Apr 12, 2014)

Wookiebiker said:


> Looks like you were able to find a 56/58 cm with a zero degree post ... nice
> 
> I was looking at the SRAM equipped Scott when I bought mine, but couldn't justify the extra couple hundred $$$ when there was little difference between Rival and 105. Have many happy miles on the new ride. :thumbsup:


THANKS! It's a 58. I bought the 0 degree set back post and I also shortened the bar stem a little. Feels almost spot on, I have a little fine tuning to do but it will fit from here... I had LBS change the SRAM front derailleur to a Shimano 105. I didn't seek out a SRAM equipped bike, it found me... The double tap shifters are something to get used to alright but I do like (after a very preliminary test ride) that the shift lever isn't integrated with the brake lever. Honestly, I was so-so until your reply, the reviews are that the bike is harsh, as you know, I guess I'll see in time, but it felt better than my aluminum CAAD 8? It wants to go, that's for sure! I'm looking forward to getting in some miles.


----------



## bluecoupe (Dec 30, 2014)

PBL450 said:


> THANKS! It's a 58. I bought the 0 degree set back post and I also shortened the bar stem a little. Feels almost spot on, I have a little fine tuning to do but it will fit from here... I had LBS change the SRAM front derailleur to a Shimano 105. I didn't seek out a SRAM equipped bike, it found me... The double tap shifters are something to get used to alright but I do like (after a very preliminary test ride) that the shift lever isn't integrated with the brake lever. Honestly, I was so-so until your reply, the reviews are that the bike is harsh, as you know, I guess I'll see in time, but it felt better than my aluminum CAAD 8? It wants to go, that's for sure! I'm looking forward to getting in some miles.


Congrats on the Foil!

I was able to take mine out for the first time over the weekend went out Sat and Sun. And I didn't find the ride harsh at all even on some really rough pavement it felt fine. As wookie described it just wants to go! too bad my legs cant really accommodate it... more training needed on my part :lol:


----------



## robdamanii (Feb 13, 2006)

Second the idea of "it wants to go." It's a fast finisher's dream. Amazing how quick the thing is to accelerate out of corners and when you turn of the afterburners in the last 150m, it's like riding a rocketship.

I actually ended up with a Foil 10 (one of the bikes our pro women's team raced) and fitted it with Red. It's currently getting post-crash inspected and hopefully fitted with DI2 right now....

I can't wait to get back on it. Such a fun bike to ride.


----------



## Chucky (Dec 17, 2013)

Just finished my 2015 Foil 10. 56 with Dura Ace 9000 mechanical; Ultegra brakes and levers Reynolds Assault clinchers, great combo also Zipp Vulka Sprint aero bars; SL stem and seatpost with Selle Italia SMP saddle. Love this bike fast and climbs like a Sherpa; not the lightest 16.3lbs with Speedplay stainless pedals but she flies.


----------



## PBL450 (Apr 12, 2014)

It's to jump back in, now with around 1,500 miles on the Foil 30 I have to say, I absolutely LOVE this bike! I second all of the great comments here, Wookies especially! This bike, standing to accelerate is just so controlled and balanced and ready to go. Great looking. Ike's too! The new one is awesome!


----------



## tinman143 (Aug 14, 2009)

Nice thread. Been thinking about jumping from my 2010 Addict R2 to a Foil but wonder what difference it'll do from a ride perspective. Anyone here can comment on the differences?


----------



## Peter_E (Jan 2, 2009)

I also got a Foil 40 on discount about a year ago and out me Red groupset on it. Here it is with new wheels instead of aero wheels I normally use. I agree. Great bike.


----------



## Peter_E (Jan 2, 2009)

My nice pic gets screwed up by my android phone. Sorry.


----------



## Chucky (Dec 17, 2013)

I haven't ridden an Addict but the addict and Foil geometry are very similar. I'd guess the aero frame and centered fork in the headset of the Foil make for a slightly "twitchier" ride.


----------



## PBL450 (Apr 12, 2014)

Chucky said:


> I haven't ridden an Addict but the addict and Foil geometry are very similar. I'd guess the aero frame and centered fork in the headset of the Foil make for a slightly "twitchier" ride.


My Foil was twitchy as hell when I started riding it. Then it broke me in and now it's perfectly responsive.


----------

